
German City to Evacuate as 2-Ton Bomb Is Defused - jchrisa
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204397704577074480191999466.html?google_editors_picks=true
======
buster
Somehow strange seeing this on the frontpage of HN (a mostly american(i
suppose) tech community).. Old WWII bombss are found pretty often in Germany,
and somehow it's non-news here (i think). The bomb in Koblenz was in the news
for one day, but certainly not on page 1..

~~~
DasIch
Indeed. I live in Germany and didnt' even hear about it although I follow the
news quite closely.

Then again it's really not that big of a deal as something like this happens
every couple of weeks.

------
Revisor
Wow, Der Spiegel says there are about 5,500 bombs found in Germany every year,
about 15 a day.

And it's estimated there are still about 100,000 more.

<http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,801397,00.html>

------
rickmb
This happens several times a year in many parts of Europe. I'm sure there are
other parts of the world with similar stories.

WWII isn't ancient history by a long shot.

------
hopeless
I can't help thinking that advances in bomb detonators to reduce "duds" could
have helped the war (for either side)

